# The new boy from London



## plasmadaddy (May 30, 2009)

Hey all

Just sayin' hello from sunny London
ordered my new 2.0TDI yesterday so eagerly awaiting my delivery in 3 months........

Normally used to the 2 wheeled variety so excited about driving a 4 wheeler which has a bit of bite (at least compared to the pickup I'm currently driving!)

Look forward to chatting with you guys on the forum.

Now, off to ride the Harley!

Cheers

Plasma


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate, and the TDi scene


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

